# Caption the Photo Above



## wolftamer9 (Apr 21, 2011)

very simple. one person posts a photo, the next one posts a caption and posts their own. if you really want to, you can go as far as to put the photo and caption on a demotivational poster, and post that instead of a caption.
standard forum rules apply.

Example:
Person 1:
[photo of a monkey]
Person 2:
quit monkeying around!
[other photo]

I'll start.


----------



## Glace (Apr 21, 2011)

Don't mess with me.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 21, 2011)

I c wut u did thar.


----------

